# Buying Bulk Hops



## pirateagenda

Where is the best place to buy bulk hops in 1-5kg lots? 

Have tried hopco but they only sell to brewers. 

I'm brewing up to 120L at a time, and buying in 100g bags from brew shops isn't really taking advantage of brewing at that scale.


----------



## fungrel

Paging @Brewman_


----------



## wynnum1

Where are you if in a hop growing area could get from the farm if local variety or buy from overseas and get sent or look at sponsors and online for those who sell by the kilo.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I just bought some frae Glasgae, Crossmyloof Brew even with shipping half price as to what I could get them for here. The only reason I bothered is that Target hops seem to be hard to get here, I bought 1,350 gram.


----------



## DU99

could try Ellerslie _Hop or __Beerco_


----------



## Nullnvoid

There was a bulk buy from China a couple years ago. You could try that again?


----------



## pirateagenda

Nullnvoid said:


> There was a bulk buy from China a couple years ago. You could try that again?



that sounds like the time i ordered "waterproof motorcycle gloves" off ebay and a $45 pair of black dishwashing gloves showed up in the mail a week later!


----------



## fdsaasdf

Hoppy Days are hard to beat locally. Currently $29 for 500g of 2016 Chinook is tempting as in 5+kg purchased I've never had anything other than freshly pungent hops from Steve.

If you want to import from the US then Yakima Valley Hops are also great value if you buy enough, especially with one of their many discount codes / seasonal sales.


----------



## Brewman_

wide eyed and legless said:


> I just bought some frae Glasgae, Crossmyloof Brew even with shipping half price as to what I could get them for here. The only reason I bothered is that Target hops seem to be hard to get here, I bought 1,350 gram.


Got stacks of Target here.

Who says it's scarce?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Scarce here in Victoria 3 home brew shops close by and none of them stock Target.


----------



## wynnum1

DU99 said:


> could try Ellerslie _Hop or __Beerco_


A "catastrophic" fire has caused devastating damage at Ellerslie Hop, one of the largest hop growing operations in Australia. The fourth generation family business has lost its major processing equipment, sheds and the majority of its 2018 crop.


----------



## pirateagenda

Thanks for the help everyone. 

Looks like the cheapest I can find is still keg-king buying minimum 4 x 100g bags, unless I get 5kg. 

Will look into yakima and see how that works out once shipping is included.


----------



## SixStar

Nullnvoid said:


> There was a bulk buy from China a couple years ago. You could try that again?



I hope you are kidding.


----------



## SixStar

pirateagenda said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> Looks like the cheapest I can find is still keg-king buying minimum 4 x 100g bags, unless I get 5kg.
> 
> Will look into yakima and see how that works out once shipping is included.



Check eBay mate. Lots of sellers with 500g purchase amounts, all types.


----------



## Nullnvoid

SixStar said:


> I hope you are kidding.



It may have been tongue in cheek after what happened years back.


----------



## HaveFun

i get my hops here in perth from

https://www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au/shop-5

good price and great service

cheers
stefan


----------



## MHB

Glad my local is so good! Better prices than most of those, in stock and a way bigger range of malts and sold by the gram cracked to my specification...
Mark


----------



## Moad

much prefer buying from Brewman over ebay sellers. You never know if they have been stored in a fridge or if they are current crop etc. Brewman you can go and look at them in the fridge if you like. 

No affiliation other than a long term happy customer!


----------



## jackgym

Bulk hops in the state that won Morrison the election.
Brisbane and surrounding areas. https://hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au


----------



## gaijin

How bout a bit of positive spin on that.... the state that supports the Antarctic being a hop growing region in 30 years.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Crossmyloof for my UK hops.


----------



## jackgym

gaijin said:


> How bout a bit of positive spin on that.... the state that supports the Antarctic being a hop growing region in 30 years.


If you believe the climate bedwetters, the Eskimos will be wearing T-shirts and thongs and growing pineapples in 10 years..


----------



## wide eyed and legless

jackgym said:


> If you believe the climate bedwetters, the Eskimos will be wearing T-shirts and thongs and growing pineapples in 10 years..


If I were an Eskimo I wouldn't be squandering my money on T shirts or thongs just yet, and keep the pineapple seeds in the seed bank.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sc...heading-for-mini-ice-age-within-15-years.html


----------



## waltbach

Dan Hale's article may be problematic.

https://climatefeedback.org/authors/dan-hyde/

Time to spend on the thongs and tees again. Eskimos are not that keen on fruit and veges so I suspect they may opt out of growing pineapples. Probably time to join AHB so they have some good brews for the coming summer daze.


----------



## gaijin

I was being sarcastic, but not by much. Winegrowers in Tasmania are changing the varieties of wine they plant to match the climate change they're experiencing. Hope it doesn't extend to hops.

I second https://hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au. If I didn't have so many hops in the freezer, I would be taking advantage of $27 for 500g of Vic Secret.


----------

